# سؤال عن طريقة تحضير نترات الصوديوم ؟؟؟



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الكرام 

تحيرت كثيرا جدا لما اهتديت الى هذا المنتدى النشيط جداً

أريد تحضير نترات الصوديوم مع العلم انه يوجد عندي حمض الكبريتيك وليس حمض النيتريك

ارجو الاجابة الكافية الشافيه باذن الله :28:​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لا يمكن تصنيع نترات الصوديوم من حامض الكبريتيك
HNO3 + NaOH -----------> NaNO3 + H2O
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 مايو 2010)

عادة يتم التصنيع من تغاعل كربونات الصوديوم ( صودا اش) وليس الهيدروكسيد وفى الحالتين نحصل على النتيجه ذاتها


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (7 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> عادة يتم التصنيع من تغاعل كربونات الصوديوم ( صودا اش) وليس الهيدروكسيد وفى الحالتين نحصل على النتيجه ذاتها


 
اخي العزيز هل تقصد أن نترات الصوديوم تنتج من تفاعل كربونات الصوديوم مع حمض الكبريتيك ؟؟؟​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (7 مايو 2010)

لا يا اخى العزيز انا كنت اعقب على المعادله السابقه التفاعل كربونات الصوديوم مع حمض النيتريك


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (8 مايو 2010)

هل ممكن يا اخوة ان تخبرونا بطريقة بديلة لتحضير نترات الصويوم بدون حمض النيتريك ؟؟


----------

